# FEE error on a Nikon D50



## mischief (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm sorry if this in the wrong section. Didn't see any place to put this, but if you want to move this, it's all good.

Anyways, I just turned on my camera recently and it's giving me an FEE error. Usually when it does that I just change the ring on my lens near my body and it works fine, but this time it's not doing it. And still giving me the FEE error, plus its flashing something as well saying clock which is new.

If anyone can help me on this error that would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 27, 2009)

This should be covered in your manual, and is easily "Google-able".  "FEE" is the error code which means that your lens aperture isn't locked at it's smallest setting (Largest f #), usually indicated in orange on the lense's aperture ring.  

Remove the lens from the camera, set the lens to the smallest aperture, and use the lock button to hold it there.  Re-connect the lens, turn the camera back on, and all should be well.


----------

